# conectando ALCATEL al PC



## BruneX (May 29, 2007)

hola a todos, estoy armando un cable para conectar mi Alcatel bg3 4c - 5bcbar1 a la PC, consegui unos planos de como hacerlo con un max232 pero me encuentro con el problema de que nose como se comunica el telefono, si con comandos AT o con q... y otra cosa importante es q lo voy a hacer con linux, la cuestion es: Una vez conectado el telefono en la pc con linux... q debo hacer?

espero ansioso una respuesta!

salu2  8)


----------



## Dar (May 31, 2007)

hola BruneX primero tenesque especificar que queres acer con el telefno conectado a la pc, Ej. llamar , leer msj, o algo por el estilo........


----------



## BruneX (May 31, 2007)

llamar, lo que quiero es llamar por la pc a traves del telefono conectado a la misma.


----------



## BruneX (Jun 1, 2007)

nadie sabe como se hace?, se puede usando minicom? o microcom? algun dato del telefono alguien tiene? como q comandos usa? si se puede acceder? de q forma?

por favor, me seria de gran ayuda...

salu2


----------

